# Bohning F Nock or Easton G ?



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I run g nocks but have never tried the F nocks

they work great with the shrewd bushings in my cxl pros

i also run the bulldog collar on the back to keep the back of the shaft from spliting out on impact, believe me, it saves more than it hurts!


----------



## Lungbustah (Oct 4, 2010)

I've had bad luck with the f nocks breaking on the shot resulting in a lost arrow and a partial dry fire. Happened twice. Switched them out for g nocks and Havnt had any problems. They would prolly be fine for slower target bows. Just didn't handle the insanity too well


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

whenever possible, run Easton nocks on your stuff. F nocks have a "double lock" that Bohning purports as a "feature" but it is a joke and leads to poor nock fit.


----------

